# compilazione gtk+

## die-hard

salve ragazzi, nella compilazione ho riscontrato alcuni problemi, mi dice che non riesce a lincare pango, ma tali lib ci sono nel mio sistema.

Ecco l'errore:

```

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking X11/extensions/XShm.h... yes

checking Pango flags... -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0  

configure: error:

*** Can't link to Pango. Pango is required to build

*** GTK+. For more information see http://www.pango.org

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2831:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--with-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--enable-cups=auto' '--with-libpng'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2:

```

L'unico post trovato è in russo se non erro  :Smile: 

----------

## BikE

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> L'unico post trovato è in russo se non erro 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

```
Risultati 1 - 10 su circa 20.600 per Can't link to Pango. Pango is required to build. (0,32 secondi) 
```

----------

## codadilupo

prova a dare un revdep-rebuild -p e verifica che sia tutto ok. Eventualmente puoi anche ricompilare pango con:

```
# emerge -av1 pango
```

P.S.: posta versioni e USE di entrambi i pacchetti, cosi' capiamo qualcosa di piu'

Coda

----------

## die-hard

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> prova a dare un revdep-rebuild -p e verifica che sia tutto ok. Eventualmente puoi anche ricompilare pango con:
> 
> ```
> # emerge -av1 pango
> ```
> ...

 

ecco i pacchetti consigliati da revdep-rebuild

```

emerge --oneshot =media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.14 =net-libs/libsoup-2.2.104 =media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.14 =app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r3 =net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2 =gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.4 =net-fs/samba-3.0.28 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8 =sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0 =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.12.3 =gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.12.0 =gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.20.1 =app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r6 =gnustep-base/gnustep-gui-0.12.1 =gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7 =net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.31-r2 =gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.20.1 

```

purtroppo emergendo questi pacchetti il primo a cui tocca è proprio gtk+

USEFLAGS:

```
VaioTux ~ # emerge -pv gtk+

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2 [2.12.8] USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

VaioTux ~ # 
```

----------

## codadilupo

eh, no!

revdep-rebuild ti impone di ricompilare la versione corrente delle gtk, emerge ti propone di aggiornarla. E i verbi non sono affatto casuali.

Comincia con:

```
emerge --oneshot =media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.14 =net-libs/libsoup-2.2.104 =media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.14 =app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r3 =net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2 =gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.4 =net-fs/samba-3.0.28 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8 =sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0 =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.12.3 =gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.12.0 =gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.20.1 =app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r6 =gnustep-base/gnustep-gui-0.12.1 =gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7 =net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.31-r2 =gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.20.1
```

Al primo fallimento procedi con:

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

e continua cosi' finche' non finiscono i pacchetti. Dopo dai nuovamente revdep-rebuild e daccapo finchè revdep-rebuild non smette di assillarti. Allora, e solo allora potrai aggiornare!

Coda

----------

## Onip

oppure prova con

```
# revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## die-hard

 *Onip wrote:*   

> oppure prova con
> 
> ```
> # revdep-rebuild -X
> ```
> ...

 

niente da fare, ho provato con entrambi i metodi  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

ovvero ?

Tolte le gtk, il resto l'hai ricompilato ?

Coda

----------

## die-hard

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ovvero ?
> 
> Tolte le gtk, il resto l'hai ricompilato ?
> 
> Coda

 

Riesco a compilare tutto ciò che non riguarda gnome  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> Riesco a compilare tutto ciò che non riguarda gnome 

 

Ok, un test:

dopo aver dato

```
# quickpkg pango

# emerge -C pango
```

cosa restituisce:

```
# emerge -pvt gtk+
```

  :Question: 

Coda

----------

## die-hard

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *die-hard wrote:*   Riesco a compilare tutto ciò che non riguarda gnome  
> 
> Ok, un test:
> 
> dopo aver dato
> ...

 

ecco l'output :

```

VaioTux ~ # quickpkg pango

 * Building package for x11-libs/pango-1.20.2 ...                         [ ok ]

 * Excluded config: '/etc/pango/pangox.aliases'

 * Packages now in '/usr/portage/packages':

 * x11-libs/pango-1.20.2: 680K

 * Excluded config files: 1

 * See --help if you would like to include config files.

VaioTux ~ # 

VaioTux ~ # emerge -pvt gtk+

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2 [2.12.8] USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/pango-1.20.2  USE="X -debug -doc" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

VaioTux ~ # 

```

----------

## codadilupo

ok:

```
# grep -i gtk+ /etc/portage/package.*
```

ti dice da quale file devi togliere il pacchetto.

Dopodichè:

```
# emerge -k world
```

A uqesto punto, se vuoi, puoi provare a smascherare di nuovo le gtk, ma penso tu debba smascherare un bel po' di altra roba (tipo pango), se vuoi usare la versione 2.12.9

Coda

----------

## die-hard

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ok:
> 
> ```
> # grep -i gtk+ /etc/portage/package.*
> ```
> ...

 

Il problema persiste...pls help me  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

cioe', anche compilando pango-1.20.2 le gtk+ alla versione stabile ( 2.8 ) non si compilano ?

Coda

----------

## die-hard

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> cioe', anche compilando pango-1.20.2 le gtk+ alla versione stabile ( 2.8 ) non si compilano ?
> 
> Coda

 

esatto  :Sad: 

----------

